# Sticky  Factory Seconds: LD22C tweeters $40 a pair



## Creative Sound

They are exactly the same as the units selling for $70 a pair except for the following! They have a slight crease in the flange which is not photograph able, nor measurable with a micrometer and can only be seen if you look carefully and try to get the light in a certain direction. We believe there is no perceptible change to the response. You might try to alter the axis of the flange to see if any change. This crease was caused by the fibres being loaded up as they circled inside the mold used to make them.

LD22C Seconds


----------

